# Pilot's Are In Demand



## oldman (Jun 15, 2022)

Right now, American Airlines is in union talks with their pilots union. They are promising to raise wages as they become more profitable. American has lagged behind other airlines for many years, regardless of what they tell the reporters and is printed in newspapers. 

Wages are a huge concern right now as airlines try to retain the pilots they now have on their staff. It's like airlines are bidding against each other for pilots and other members of flight crews. Several flights across all airlines have been either cancelled or delayed due to lack of flight crews. For example, a flight crew may fly from New York to Dallas and have to get back on another flight at another gate within 20 minutes and fly to Boston. In normal times back when pilot numbers were not a huge issue, a fresh crew would have been available. This is one reason why you may board a plane at 3:00 for a 3:30 departure, but may not leave until 4:15. The pilots may come on the intercom and tell you, "We will be on our way shortly as soon as we finish up doing some paperwork here in the cockpit." That is not always the case. It's very possible that the pilot is waiting for the remainder of his flight crew, which is in the process of landing at the airport as he speaks. 

Pilots are in demand as are all members of flight crews, including; flight attendants and baggage handlers and also Air Traffic Controllers. Flights to Florida have been problematic for airlines to get enough flights going to that destination. Just a week or so ago, ATC's in Jacksonville had decided to take a kind of call in sick day, which left airlines having to cancel flights, which was bad enough on top of the problems of already having fewer flight crews that were available to go to Florida. It could be Air Traffic Controllers are also hoping to get more money. 

As an example, here is the pay scale for my former employer, United. When I retired, I was flying the Boeing 767 as a Senior Captain. If I was a young person again, male or female, I would strongly consider aviation as a career. They can learn either in the military or by going to an accredited flight training school. 

https://www.aviationinterviews.com/pilot/payrates/united-airlines-61.html


----------



## Moon Rat (Jun 18, 2022)

I flew in the military, but have no interest piloting a commercial plane. I actually don't even like going to an airport. Way too many people and too much confusion. In the military, flying is so much simpler.


----------



## oldman (Jun 22, 2022)

I was watching CNBC this morning and one of the talking heads from the pilot’s union was on talking about the already 1000’s of cancelled flights mostly due to the shortage of pilots. The one emcee of the show, Becky, asked about how about raising the age limit for pilots. We have people in government in their 70’s and 80’s, so why not allow older pilots.

The talking head’s answer was that the EU’s concern is older pilot’s cognitive abilities. I am well aware that cognitive ability can begin to decline during a person’s early 60’s, but why not give each pilot over 60 a cognitive test? I have zero doubt that I am completely able to fly. Give me two weeks back in the cockpit and I would be as sharp as I was when I retired.

This summer is going to be a real challenge for fliers. They won’t know if their plane will be taking off or not until they get to the airport. Right now, 25,000 pilots are needed. Yesterday, I read in my monthly union magazine that airports are going to be in need of 15-20,000 new air traffic controllers and no recruiting is going on. The airline industry is slowly going into the dumpster.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 22, 2022)

We usually fly to Las Vegas every Fall.  We haven't gone in the past 2 years, due to this Covid.  We would like to go this October, but if these cancelled flights and airport messes continue, we will pass, again.


----------



## Chet (Jun 22, 2022)

There may come a day when there are self-flying planes like the self-driving cars right now if you could get the public to buy in. I'm not ready yet.


----------



## bowmore (Jun 22, 2022)

I agree with raising the age for pilots, along with recurrent training. For my 84th birthday, to celebrate 50 years of flying, I flew up to Santa Barbara and back. Yhe instructer I was with said I was flying better than some pilots on their flight review.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jun 22, 2022)

Maybe on the upside, less air traffic would be a good thing. Certainly for the environment, and possibly for society.


----------

